# Snow Day!



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

We ended up with close to another foot of snow today. There is a ton of snow on the ground in my yard. Nothing else to do but go play in it.

Yeeehaaaw!!


It's deep! Cowboy is on his feet here. 


Fresh powder.


POINT! Cooper found the Quail first. Cowboy backs.


Different view of the point.


Flush.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man how much snow do you have? No estimates please yard stick or nothing.  What are those birds you took a picture of they are really dark?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Look like those quail birds to me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think your right If you look at the lead bird you can see his Doylee! They just looked to big to me at first.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang, yer own private hunt club! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was wondering how the snow storm was treating you !!

Them dogs act like it just snows for them...   

Good pic's...especially the 'flush'.....Good job... 8) 8)


----------

